# the dawgs and the crayola chicken



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Pip:









Ethan:


Cher:


Buffy:


Bailey:


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh are these your Fur and Feather babies? Did you take the photos? <3


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Oh are these your Fur and Feather babies? Did you take the photos? <3


Yes and yes, other than Ethan's win photo.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

The crayons chicken thing really confused me. He is gorgeous.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Gawh! Ethan is a stunner! I love the pale golden dog too.  (palomino in horse colours xD in horse talk. XD) lovely animals you have there


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Cher is gooooorgeous. <3 And Bailey looks like they're posing for a shampoo ad lol.


----------

